# Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This thread is the vote for Freshwater Tank of The Month, July 2008. 
We have two entries to vote from, congrats to the nominees! 

Sivan's Discus tank







Fishboydanny1's 120 gallon African Cichlid tank




















Click the poll to vote for your favorite!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

By the way, I want everyone to know that your vote is hidden from the rest, nobody knows who voted for who!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

Man this is tough, I like things about both tanks and there are things I don't like about both tanks....... overall I like both tanks but I have to pick one....hmmmmmmm I will need to think about how to judge each tank.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

There's always next month to re-enter if one does not win!


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

i really like them both...it was very hard to pick one.


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

Had a difficult decision as well. i think that both tanks had alot of effort put into them. Im not a big fan of the sunken ship type decor, and well the fine white gravel and the enclosed top makes for difficult (frequent) vaccums. I cast my vote, based on what i didn;t like, instead of what i did like. (which is the apparent health of the fish [not knowing the ages])

gratz, to whom ever is the winner


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

We have a winner! 
Sivan's Discus tank got *17* votes (65.38% )
Congrats Sivan! 
PM sent!


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

congrats to the winner!!! yall have inspired me to finally get mine cleaned out!! im half way home. wahoo!


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Poll for Freshwater Tank of The Month July 2008*

Thanks Jarred and mskitty! And thanks to all who voted for my tank  I am really happy and proud! The tank look like it does only because I love my Dishus fishes and I want them be healthy and I hope they love me too


----------

